# Mouth to Lung advice



## Jebula999 (13/1/16)

Sup Vapes.

Just looking on some advice on how to go about trying some mouth to lung vaping when i'm not in the right areas for blowing clouds.

I have a Billow V2 and a Bellus as my tanks and would love to try out a mouth to lung build on one of them. Also running a iStick 40WTC and a Sig 150W, so device variation is not an issue.


What should i use? Single coil or double coil?
Also what wire and resistance and a rough Wattage to vape at?

So far i have tried a few builds but none of them seem to do well. Always too hot or close my chest on the inhale.


----------



## shaunnadan (13/1/16)

It's all about airflow. 

For mtl you need to consider slightly higher resistances so thinner wires and closing airflow all the way down. 

For the bellus you can do a single coil build but not the billow. 

You tend to do lower wattages under 40w

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/1/16)

It also helps to have a thinner drip tip. Wide bore drip tips naturally lead to you trying to fill your lungs

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Ernest (13/1/16)

I like to build around 1 Ohm for MTL and find that more Pg and Nic makes it really nice. I normally vape 3mg at 70:30, but find 6 - 9 mg with 60:40 is nice for MTL. You will have to play with these values to find what you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/16)

Bellus closed down to 1.15 on the airhole, single build, 1.85 ohm 2mm ID #30 gauge kanthal, 12W on the SVD.
Its so good I pour all the juice from the other tanks into the Bellus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (13/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Bellus closed down to 1.15 on the airhole, single build, 1.85 ohm 2mm ID #30 gauge kanthal, 12W on the SVD.
> Its so good I pour all the juice from the other tanks into the Bellus.



At 12w how often do you charge that SVD? Like every fortnight ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> At 12w how often do you charge that SVD? Like every fortnight ...



No, a bit sooner, every 3rd day with the Efest 2500mah batt.


----------



## Petrus (13/1/16)

On my Reo Mini I found that a parallel 28 ga ss coil, 0.8ohm is perfect for me. RM2 Atty. I am planning the same build on the Nuppin V2.


----------



## Jebula999 (13/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> It's all about airflow.
> 
> For mtl you need to consider slightly higher resistances so thinner wires and closing airflow all the way down.
> 
> ...


Yeah i made a 1.2Ohm dual coil and closed the airflow virtually all the way so that a mouth pull felt like a ciggie used to. It still seemed too much to inhale and 0 flavor.


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Hi @Jebula999 

I have found that some of the airflow control tanks are not really good for mouth to lung. I dont have experience with your ones but i have tried with a few others and when I try tighten the airflow up and use a tame coil it doesnt really work too well.

I think you may have to experiment with other gear

For me, the best mouth to lung atty by a country mile is the RM2. (On the Reo). Draw is perfect for me with the stock airhole and the flavour is crystal clear and very "true". At least that is my perception. 

In a distant second place for me and dont laugh, is the humble yet "mighty" single coil Evod1 with the stock 1.8 ohm coil heads. For menthol fruity juices it is wonderful. Needs 18mg for a nice throat tickle. But its a lovely dependable little device. 

You could also try the Taifun2GT. Great flavour but I used it more in a restricted lung hit mode. Need to experiment with it more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/1/16)

@Jebula999, I currently have my Bellus set up on mouth to lung. Single coil, kanthal, 26 guage 1ohm, 2.5 inner diam. About 1 hole open on the air flow.

Get a nice deep crackle and very nice flavour. I have a thinner drip tip on it as well. Vaping around 17watts.

Vaping 6mg and sometimes 12mg juice.

What's also nice about this is you an open up the airflow and set wattage to about 25w. Very nice (although, little bit restrictive) direct lung hit vape.

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (14/1/16)

Petrus said:


> On my Reo Mini I found that a parallel 28 ga ss coil, 0.8ohm is perfect for me. RM2 Atty. I am planning the same build on the Nuppin V2.


I did my single parallel build on the Nuppin V2. First......damn those post holes are so small. 28ga 316l SS Wire, 1.5 mm micro coil. 0.29 ohm. One hell of a kick with 12mg. Blackbird, but I love it. I must admit it is definitely not the easiest atty to do a build on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (4/8/17)

@OPium46

Maybe a lil more than a few months ago xD

But here it is none the less.


----------

